# Engine house interior



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I started working on a two-stall brick engine house for my layout and have realized that the interior is so visible that I must add some detail. I have found a few pictures online, though not very many. If anyone here has pictures or suggestions, I would appreciate your help.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

We had a member who has a detailed engine house in HO scale.
All kinds of details inside. Filled up. Nice. I tried to get him to sell it to me. 
Can't remember his handle either, I think it had a car in it.
I just went back years in here looking/searching.
Sorry I gave up, I couldn't find it.

Somewhere on the site is pictures, if we were in the old format I might be able to find it fairly quick.
But since they changed it it is not so easy to find old posts and old members.
I will keep on looking, if I find it I will post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your modeling what scale?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It was something like this he had,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another?


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks. Those are better than I have been able to find. I am modeling HO scale.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The important thing to remember is this: if you want to model a specific engine house, at a specific time, you will need photos or sketches of the real thing.

If, on the other hand, you simply want a realistic-looking interior, then you already have plenty of information, because each one is going to be a little different based on the needs and practices of the owning railroad. Some will have inspection pits in the floor, almost all will have large hydraulic jacks and / or overhead cranes, and all will be lined with workbenches, shelves and racks of tools. Some will have tanks of lubricants and solvents, and cylinders of gas. But there is really no wrong way to do it. Even identical models, painted differently, will serve to complete the interior. The only exception is anachronisms: an early 20th Century engine shop is not going to contain a modern computer controlled CNC machine.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks, that is helpful information. Since I will not be installing lighting, I'm planning to fake the inspection pit.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

65steam said:


> I started working on a two-stall brick engine house for my layout and have realized that the interior is so visible that I must add some detail. I have found a few pictures online, though not very many. If anyone here has pictures or suggestions, I would appreciate your help.


I scratchbuilt this N-scale engine house with an interior, and lighting. The photo shows an only partially built model. The walls, and the "truss beams" holding the LEDs are made of double-clad PC board material to feed power to the lights without wiring. The PC board material is covered with basswood, and some of the frame is soldered brass shapes. The engine house also has four pairs of motorized doors. It's not as good looking as either of the superb models shown previously, but it will do for now. The white part of the control panel has a switch in the center for the lights, and switches for the four sets of doors which are opened/closed by some of the motors in the second photo. The other motors control turnouts in "Cedar Falls yard" on my layout

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

65steam said:


> Thanks, that is helpful information. Since I will not be installing lighting, I'm planning to fake the inspection pit.


Lights are nice.
I have a lot of lights on my O scale table, when you light it up and turn off the main lights it lights up the whole layout.
Looks like a full moon is shining on the layout.. 
You ought to rethink the lights?


----------

